# Telemark vs Alpine Ski Length?



## jennifer

Can't find any good info on-line, so hopefully someone has some ideas here.....

I am an alpine skier and want to try telemark skiing. I'm looking for a good deal on some used gear but don't know what length skis to buy. Would I be best with the same length I use for alpine, or longer, or shorter? I weigh 110 lbs and ski a 160 length alpine ski.

Thanks!


----------



## Ken Vanatta

jennifer said:


> Can't find any good info on-line, so hopefully someone has some ideas here.....
> 
> I am an alpine skier and want to try telemark skiing. I'm looking for a good deal on some used gear but don't know what length skis to buy. Would I be best with the same length I use for alpine, or longer, or shorter? I weigh 110 lbs and ski a 160 length alpine ski.
> 
> Thanks!


Jennifer,

You should be able to use the same length. Particularly considering that with modern boots and bindings we can parallel just as aggressively on tele as alpine equipment. I might say, though, that 160 is as probably as long as is appropriate for your wieght. You might want to demo a fatter 150 to see what you think. See if you can try a K2 Dawn Patrol maybe. Another intersting ski for you might be the Volkl Gotama Junior (either a 158 or 148). Hope that helps. 

Cheers!
Ken


----------



## blutzski

I think it depends on how you ski. When I'm alpining I lock'em and rock'em so I go with a longer stiffer ski with less side cut. When I'm teleing, I like the fluidity of the turns so I go with something shorter with more sidecut and softer. If you think you'll be teleing the same as you alpine, then the same length would be fine. If you think you'll be slowing down and turning more, go one size shorter.


----------



## lmyers

blutzski said:


> I When I'm alpining I lock'em and rock'em so I go with a longer stiffer ski with less side cut. When I'm teleing, I like the fluidity of the turns so I go with something shorter with more sidecut and softer.


I would agree with this, and add that if you are just learning to tele, it will take a little while to be able to ski as hard as you do with alpine...so keep that in mind.


----------



## k1c1w

While I am no authority on the subject, I switched to tele this season from alpine and am 120lbs. I have been using rental skiis and so far have liked 155's. I can alpine with them about as aggressively as I did with my alpine skis and they seem to make for easier tele turns, imo. I have taken a couple of workshops and have been advised short is better. Tele is a blast and I will never go back!!


----------

